# They might get better



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

A new kit manufacturer is always a good thing, especially in a hobby that I love so much and see dying because young people are too busy being brainwashed by electronic devices. Moebius is failing because they aren't trying hard enough to recognize that we need to get young people excited about our hobby. 

AMT knew decades ago how to attract kids to our hobby, the Craftsman series. It's all very well that us old farts can spend so much time on each kit, but kids aren't going to do that. And limited volume sales mean higher prices. 

Moebius, if you want to succeed, introduce some snap kits, level one, and improve the quality of all kits now available, having to sand the bodies because your kits have grainy and wavy texture makes people not want your products. AMT, MPC, Johan and Revell knew how to make kits, with parts that fit perfectly, learn from that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh-roh


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mr-replica said:


> ....Moebius, if you want to succeed, introduce some snap kits, level one, and improve the quality of all kits now available, having to sand the bodies because your kits have grainy and wavy texture makes people not want your products. AMT, MPC, Johan and Revell knew how to make kits, with parts that fit perfectly, learn from that.



You know you've opened up a can of worms on this forum, right?

Never the less, you make some good points, especially regarding the quality of their kits. I'm currently finishing their Classic Battlestar Galactica and the engineering is a mixed bag. Some parts practically snap together, others have really sloppy fits which are almost impossible to putty due to all the surface detailing on the kit. Some parts just don't want to go together they way they should, period. And the surface texture is bad, smooth in some places, and in other places, less than an inch away, grainy. I've heard people say it doesn't show up under a coat of paint, but that's BS, it does. Quite frankly, I've had these issues with just about every kit they make. Heck, I have kits from the 60's and 70's that have high quality, smooth surface finishes, why can't Moebius do this?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Actually there is a new company out there calling them selves Salvinos models. And what they're putting out are 1/25 scale NASCAR kits of cars from the 70s and 80s so far. Maybe they'll turn to sci-fi some day but for now it's NASCAR models which have never been made.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius did two things very wrong recently IMO.
The cost of the Kelvin kit seemed very disproportionate to what came in the box. I had been planning on getting several for some fun kit bashing but for that price I could get several other kits instead. Look at the price of their TOS Galactica kit with what you get in the box and then look at the Kelvin. If I didn't know better I would say the Kelvin was a low production volume kit from another market which had to be imported by a select few to sell here. I am pretty sure I am not the only one with that reason. 
The second was making the 2001 Space Pod far too large. I have the Captain Cardboard/Atomic City which is 1:12, it is still a good size for lighting. I was hoping for a great styrene edition but the size Moebius settled on was just too large for display in my limited space and raised the price out of my reach. I have a limited budget for my hobbies, that includes both models and tools/supplies. 
I think Moebius lost a great opportunity when they had the BSG license- if they had released a bunch of mini kits (three per box) of the Rag Tag fleet ships in scale with their Galacticas they would have had a hard time to keeping them stocked.

I respect Moebius and their kit engineering. They had have some issues but all in all I have liked what they have produced- I do question though some of the decisions they have made in the past couple of years which resulted in me passing their products and spending my money on someone else's kits instead


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

spock62 said:


> You know you've opened up a can of worms on this forum, right?
> 
> Never the less, you make some good points, especially regarding the quality of their kits. I'm currently finishing their Classic Battlestar Galactica and the engineering is a mixed bag. Some parts practically snap together, others have really sloppy fits which are almost impossible to putty due to all the surface detailing on the kit. Some parts just don't want to go together they way they should, period. And the surface texture is bad, smooth in some places, and in other places, less than an inch away, grainy. I've heard people say it doesn't show up under a coat of paint, but that's BS, it does. Quite frankly, I've had these issues with just about every kit they make. Heck, I have kits from the 60's and 70's that have high quality, smooth surface finishes, why can't Moebius do this?



I did not mean to open a can of worms, but I do think Moebius needs to improve, especially considering the price of their kits. I would have thought they would have by now. 

What I said was also based on observing my sister's two grandsons, I am trying to get them interested in model car building. They simply will not take the time to bother with extremely detailed kits, and don't care about engines and chassis detail as long as the body is realistic and detailed. This past Christmas, I gave each of them a plastic kit. AMT showroom replica ones, one a Camaro and one a Challenger. No engines, one piece chassis and wheels that rolled. 

White plastic, so they needed painted. They actually got interested in me showing them how to spray paint, using Testors cans. Now they want more.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

...so let me get this right... you start making kits that I'm not interested in bcuz all
they are are car bodies...with wheels??



...and in the end neither these young brats or I are buying um?


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Buc said:


> ...so let me get this right... you start making kits that I'm not interested in bcuz all
> they are are car bodies...with wheels??
> 
> 
> ...



Your comment makes no sense, try thinking before you post, okay? Those "young brats" are the future, you and I are not. We are getting older, who will take up the hobby when we are gone? Kit manufacturers make very little profit from selling only a few kits to people who take weeks or months to build a single kit. 

That's why today's kits cost so much dude, low volume sales equals higher prices, get it? Your attitude is killing our hobby, and I am sorry you dislike young people so much. Back in the day, MILLIONS of kits were sold each year to "young brats", that is what created the industry in the first place.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

mr-replica said:


> I did not mean to open a can of worms, but I do think Moebius needs to improve, especially considering the price of their kits. I would have thought they would have by now.
> 
> What I said was also based on observing my sister's two grandsons, I am trying to get them interested in model car building. They simply will not take the time to bother with extremely detailed kits, and don't care about engines and chassis detail as long as the body is realistic and detailed. This past Christmas, I gave each of them a plastic kit. AMT showroom replica ones, one a Camaro and one a Challenger. No engines, one piece chassis and wheels that rolled.
> 
> White plastic, so they needed painted. They actually got interested in me showing them how to spray paint, using Testors cans. Now they want more.


Wasn't knocking you, just a little sarcasm on my part. I've never built any Moebius car/truck kits, but based on your original post, your saying the bodies of the cars/trucks have the grainy texture on them like many of their sci-fi kits? I've never seen this on any other companies car kits.

I get what your saying about simplified kits for beginners, like your grandsons, but Moebius is geared more for the experienced modeler, for better or worse. And while they do have a few simple kits, I doubt they would create a line of kits for beginners at this point.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Actually there is a new company out there calling them selves Salvinos models. And what they're putting out are 1/25 scale NASCAR kits of cars from the 70s and 80s so far. Maybe they'll turn to sci-fi some day but for now it's NASCAR models which have never been made.



Looks like this is the company your talking about: https://salvinosjrmodels.com/

The kits look good, but based on the company info (which I found on their Facebook page), it seems the owners interest is NASCAR/racing, so I'd be surprised if they got into other categories of kits, especially sci-fi.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> ...I think Moebius lost a great opportunity when they had the BSG license- if they had released a bunch of mini kits (three per box) of the Rag Tag fleet ships in scale with their Galacticas they would have had a hard time to keeping them stocked.


Totally agree. I have both the classic and new galactic kits and would have purchased a mini kit or two of Rag Tag ships to display along side them. There are quite a few kits Moebius could have done, too bad Universal jerked them around regarding the license.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I was thinking along the lines of the Bandai Mecha Colle ship kits, most of the Rag Tag fleet were pretty small in comparison so in scale they would be only a couple of inches or less most of the time. Simple, cheap to produce and for every Galactica they sold they would have additional sales to make a nice display.
Sigh


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

spock62 said:


> Looks like this is the company your talking about: https://salvinosjrmodels.com/
> 
> The kits look good, but based on the company info (which I found on their Facebook page), it seems the owners interest is NASCAR/racing, so I'd be surprised if they got into other categories of kits, especially sci-fi.


Yep, that be the one. 
I was considering taking a Revell Dodge Charger Daytona or Plymouth Superbird and turning it into a flying car.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

mr-replica said:


> Those "young brats" are the future, you and I are not. We are getting older, who will take up the hobby when we are gone? Kit manufacturers make very little profit from selling only a few kits to people who take weeks or months to build a single kit.


I have been teaching my son what I know about model building- my techniques had to be learned by trail and error since I was developing them int he dark ages with no internet of even modeling magazines to learn from.
He started off with a couple of snap kits which we enhanced a bit, now he is onto glue kits and is really feeling a sense of accomplishment with taking a bunch of parts and spending some quality time turning them into something special. He has looked at the Revell snap kits, which do have some subjects not available elsewhere. He does not want to go there again- the closest is that he is building the Revell Star Destroyer which he got for Christmas last year (like he dad, he now has a build queue). That is not a bad kit, especially compared to the old MPC edition, right now he is filling the "landing Gear" flap gaps with putty and adding chips of styrene to the superstructure. THe next kit he wants to build is a Bandai Y-Wing.

I think the biggest problem getting the model building hobby passed on to the next generations is that we are currently living in an age of immediate gratification. People are going ballistic if they have to wait 30 seconds for a game to load. The Revell snap kits are aimed at that crowd- no need to paint, you have a handful of simplified parts you just push together. Bandai takes a slightly different tack- their kits are still glueless and being molded in color there is no real need to paint, but their parts breakdown and level of detail puts them into the more adult category. The Bandai Mecha Colle kits are great entry level starters, cheap, small and well made. Building those gets you going and it is a easy shift to their larger scales kits. Oddly enough, Legos fit into this niche as well- they are as popular as ever and range from small, inexpensive and simple kits to expensive monsters which can fill up a dining room table. 
Personally I think if Moebius is to survive it needs to produce kits which are less ambitious in size and price them for people on a budget. It is great to have a large kit of your grail subject but terrible if you simply cannot afford it. I do not have their large Seaview, I have the retooled smaller one. Like a record stuck/skipping on repeat (there's a dated reference for you), posts rain down wanting a 1:32 Spindrift. The tiny one shows they have the data to produce it but a big costly kit of a relatively obscure subject would be suicide- Moebius had some problems with getting the large Jupiter 2 to sell and that was from a show a lot more people know about. A more practical solution would be for a 1:72 scale kit with or without an interior. That would bring the kit down to a more reasonable cost and the more people can buy it.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

spock62 said:


> Wasn't knocking you, just a little sarcasm on my part. I've never built any Moebius car/truck kits, but based on your original post, your saying the bodies of the cars/trucks have the grainy texture on them like many of their sci-fi kits? I've never seen this on any other companies car kits.
> 
> I get what your saying about simplified kits for beginners, like your grandsons, but Moebius is geared more for the experienced modeler, for better or worse. And while they do have a few simple kits, I doubt they would create a line of kits for beginners at this point.


Yes, I am afraid you are right. But of course that means Moebius won't last for a long time though. We experienced modelers are getting older every day, so it doesn't seem like Moebius has a very good business plan to stay in business. 

But at least Round 2 understands, so they will stay in business a long time (I hope). Still, to satisfy my sister's grandsons craving more kits, I had to go to Ebay to find some unopened easy build kits. Revell-Monogram tried to cater only to experienced old modelers like us, and look where it got them.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

mr-replica said:


> Your comment makes no sense, try thinking before you post, okay?



Didn't think that was required on this board.


But still disagree. Yes, I have no desire to see any kits made with
today's whatever current trend is popular. 



Fact is, kids today aren't into models any more than our generation
are into model trains or build it yourself ham radios, by & large.


So either you're not facing the reality of today's world, or you think
world peace will come in your lifetime.


Me... figure I have about 20 years left on this grand planet (hopefully)
and truth be told, have enough kits in my closets to last! On subjects that
I like to build. So I'm good.



But hey... doesn't mean you can't dream.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

mr-replica said:


> Your comment makes no sense, try thinking before you post, okay? .....



:nerd:

You might want to spend a few minutes reading these guidelines https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/17-diecast-car-collecting/566530-forum-guidelines.html#post6329466 before you make another post like this. 

:cheers2: 

Milton Fox Racing
Super Moderator


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh-roh


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back a few years ago I gave my sisters 2 grand sons snap together models for Christmas and they put them together and wanted to take them apart and together, again!! and this year they got a couple of wood models from the dollar tree and began to glue them right there.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

mr-replica said:


> Your comment makes no sense, try thinking before you post


Or just put down the crack pipe.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Double post


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

The path of Moebius is already cast, the buyers will likely be milking things for a while before they design much more new stuff. The economy is not clear on it but the modeling world is now in recession. And why not, it went on with too much power when it should have drooped badly after '08. 

OP has a point about new modelers but needs to recognize reality, that MOST kids are in a world too fast now for model kits and they want and NEED to stay there to fit and prosper. They have figured out how to make video games relieve stress the same way the model building did us. We are in error if we think all that lightning quick action keeps them wound up too tight, it does NOT. The graphics now are such they look at it as creating their own personal movie. 

I don't see any of us proposing to go back to whittling the things we cannot find that we admire the forms of. I for one dive into my cars and as deeply as it is possible, nobody ever touches my cars but me and it all came from studying the intricacies of plastic modeling 'working features' as described on the boxes back then. I now look forward to tearing down the most intricate automatic trans made now with no fear of it at all. 8 speed? Make it 10, it makes no difference to me. CVT is simple, I did those 25 years ago. Yes, the art of it will be lost at some point and what death brings. You can't force others to care about what you do. I tell my son I won't be able to take care of his new Altima forever (we do not trust the dealers or garages at all, I never have, they cannot do what I do) and he seems comfortable in accepting that at some point he will have to pay for everything including the f'ups that dealers and others will do. 

I too was turned off by the price of the Moebius Kelvin and Franklin (check out the nuclear interplanetary probe thing, it must have gold parts), too much price for too little product there. The need for post buy quick turn cash, license profit and Chinese production price increase all took their toll. Atlantis the same way on some; you are paying often too much for kit molds that existed for 60 years and have already proven their worth. I'm picking carefully with cost/value in mind. Take the Revell B-24 box-to-scale, they won't even attempt to fix the slightly damaged mold. Made in USA has no worth to me if I can see a price uptick above the real wages slipped into it to brag patriotic. Massive big subject if brand new is dead too.

I for one lately have been buying some of the best value on earth to begin an Aurora late 50's WWI aircraft collection.............Smer models from Czech Republic at $10 each through Amazon. They have some non-Aurora subject just as cheap like Fairey Swordfish floatplane 1/48; huge model at $11. The subject is not done that bad at all either. 

Watch the licensing guys, the small charges they used to ask for have turned into something much bigger now. They can increase kit prices up to 30% in some cases now.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> :nerd:
> 
> You might want to spend a few minutes reading these guidelines https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/17-diecast-car-collecting/566530-forum-guidelines.html#post6329466 before you make another post like this.
> 
> ...



So your saying that mr-replica's response to this nonsense:




Buc said:


> ...so let me get this right... you start making kits that I'm not interested in bcuz all
> they are are car bodies...with wheels??
> 
> 
> ...



Was wrong, but Buc's response to mr-replica's original post wasn't? Mr-replica didn't start this, all he did was offer his opinion about Moebius's kits. Buc is the one who decided, because he seems to dislike any criticism of Moebius, to attack mr-replica and his grand kids. He doesn't give a damn about anyone's feelings except his own. Look at his second response; it's arrogant, narcissistic and a continued attack on the character of mr-replica. Yet, you _chose_ not to reprimand him, _just_ mr-replica. 

The way I read the rules, and based on what you've just done, it seems that the rules on this forum are for some and not for others. By enabling people like Buc, you create the atmosphere where this sort of thing happens. And it has happened before, to me in particular. You seem to be a moderator in name only. Sounds like we need a new moderator that understands that the rules are for everyone and not exempt for those he favors.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

for the record, I, personally, had no problem with
mr-replica's post.


(just saying)


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Buc said:


> for the record, I, personally, had no problem with
> mr-replica's post.
> 
> 
> (just saying)


Typical, when called out on your sh*t, you act the innocent. No problem with the post? Your remarks say otherwise.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.......
oh the drama!

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Buc said:


> for the record, I, personally, had no problem with
> mr-replica's post.
> 
> 
> (just saying)


That is the way I felt about it as well.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

spock62 said:


> So your saying that mr-replica's response to this nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have missed the part about we dont always get it right. If you feel I was wrong - report the post - and it will be reviewed as well.

I also must have missed the part about Mr Replica's grandkids (?), but I will go back and review again.

Also it wasnt a reprimand, but a reminder. We have an infraction system and points for reprimands. We also have a warning prior to that.

Which rule is it that you believe Buc was in violation of and I gave him favor from?

:lurk5:


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Buc said:


> Didn't think that was required on this board.
> 
> 
> But still disagree. Yes, I have no desire to see any kits made with
> ...



With respect, there is no need to get sarcastic or rude, can we please not do that? I know all about the reality of today's world, and I am trying to tell you one reason that kids are not into this hobby, and you simply aren't listening. It is because there is a lack of starter kits available, was your first build a very complicated adult kit when you were a kid? 

I have been building kits for 60 years, and my first kits were the AMT Craftsman series ones. Molded in color, basic construction, and of course the body detailing was as good as more complicated kits had. As years went by, I stepped up to more complex builds. If more such basic kits were being produced now, more kids WOULD get into this hobby. 

And, it wouldn't affect you at all, the kind of kits you want would still be there as well. Kit manufacturers don't make much profits from low volume production and that is what we have now, low volume. Don't you want plastic kits to be made at all in the future? You and I are not the ultimate future, young people are. 

One comment you made shocked me. You don't know that our generation is very much into model railroading? Are you kidding? In fact we ARE! And guess what? So are many young kids, and why is that? Because, basic model trains are still being made to get them started, that's why. Get it now?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Even your basic snap kit now will be approaching $30 in some cases and the economy is not such as to help that thrive. Most don't get that the median income has dropped the last few years due to temp jobs which you have to have 3 of now to make it work and why the jobs number has gone up. I know plenty of people right now doing that, the juggling makes sure you never have time to find out what your kids really want to do.

Video games are much more directly transferable into work experience as one must already be somewhat proficient at computer use. Making them partly trained already for a job. Modeling? If you tell them your hobbies on a job application they snicker under their breath before your application goes into the deadzone. I've watched it happen when I was in management. Most people automatically assume you must be 'slow' to be easily pacified with modeling. Sure, that's THEIR problem but once it's out there the result is as well. There are enough ways to be an outcast that kids will instinctively weed out the easiest ones to avoid and I'm both sorry and sad to say it fellas but modeling will be one of them. 

I got downed for it even back in the mid '60s. Other kids thought I was 'wishy-washy' due to it. I hid the fact I did it until I knew if the friends I was with were cool with it. Some of the young pre-jocks did not understand doing it at ALL, it would lead to a conversation that ended up with you beat up so he could establish male dominance to all the other boys. Of course most of those are in the pen now or dead but you have to factor them in if they exist in your life. There almost always seems to be at least one. 

In today's world I could see that getting worse, there are some really unintelligent people out there now and many are in higher places than you to wreck havoc on decent people just trying to enjoy life. They are not happy and being over others they take joy out of making others just like them, it's justice in some weird way.

Point being, you may think you know why the children won't do it but you could be wrong as hell. They know their own political climate much better than you will ever grasp. 

At 8 I was looking already for working features on kits and no degree of complexity would affect me except maybe Revell 1/96 Constitution or Thermopylae or the like. 

My son partially built one kit and he was done with modeling. He went video games instead and now routes warehouse distributing, so it worked out with zero college to pay for. Nice pay too. At one time he liked video games so much I looked at it like it was his crack habit and thought to 'fix that' somehow, now I'm glad I kept my mouth shut. He is happy and that's all I care about.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

finaprint -- I am sorry your son wasn't interested in plastic kits, though you obviously never encouraged him in building it. I am sorry that you are misinformed sir, snap kits are not $30, they are available here for as little as $11.99. And the path of Moebius is not set, they can change and can add any products they want. 

The rest of your post had nothing to do with the topic, so I can't respond to it. Both of my sister's grandson's are now really getting into our hobby now, and didn't go back to spending all day on video games because they were never allowed to waste their time anyway. An 8 year old spending their time playing video games? Not good.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Might be time to close and lock this thread!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spock62 said:


> So your saying that mr-replica's response to this nonsense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Our Buc!™


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

*Let's get this topic back on track. If I see that does not happen, I'll have to take other actions. Thank you for understanding.*


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

group hug!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

:lurk5: Is it wrong I'm glad to see this much activity on the board?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is NOT wrong.
:woohoo:


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> Might be time to close and lock this thread!





For what reason would you say that? We are having a discussion about something important, our hobby and it's future are important to me.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Buc said:


> group hug!


Hugs back atcha!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

K.I.T.T said:


> *Let's get this topic back on track. If I see that does not happen, I'll have to take other actions. Thank you for understanding.*




We ARE on track and having a discussion that matters. I fail to see why you said what you did. I'm confused by your post, we're talking about getting young people interested in our hobby, and that is so vital. I have been building models for 60 years and I want this great hobby to continue. 

I personally am involved in a program here that gets kids into our hobby, two area school districts are now promoting it and with some success. So, I don't get your point about taking "action", I have been taking real action for years to promote our hobby, including donating unbuilt kits I have to kids because I have so many that I'll never have the time to build. 

I even set up a spray booth in my basement with an exhaust fan, I show kids how to spray paint kits there. That's the kind of "action" that will keep this wonderful hobby alive.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mr-replica said:


> For what reason would you say that? We are having a discussion about something important, our hobby and it's future are important to me.


well EXCUSE me.
your interpretation of insults and denigration as a "discussion" confuse me to no end.

" I personally am involved in a program here that gets kids into our hobby, two area school districts are now promoting it and with some success. So, I don't get your point about taking "action", I have been taking real action for years to promote our hobby, including donating unbuilt kits I have to kids because I have so many that I'll never have the time to build. "

you, however, do seem to be the greatest philanthropist and model kit builder ever to post on Hobby Talk, so, I yield to your pompous egotistical self image.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> well EXCUSE me.
> your interpretation of insults and denigration as a "discussion" confuse me to no end.
> 
> " I personally am involved in a program here that gets kids into our hobby, two area school districts are now promoting it and with some success. So, I don't get your point about taking "action", I have been taking real action for years to promote our hobby, including donating unbuilt kits I have to kids because I have so many that I'll never have the time to build. "
> ...


Why do you think it's wrong that I promote this hobby and insult me like that?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mr-replica said:


> Why do you think it's wrong that I promote this hobby and insult me like that?


well sir, I was complimenting you!

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> well sir, I was complimenting you!
> 
> :beatdeadhorse:



You said: "you, however, do seem to be the greatest philanthropist and model kit builder ever to post on Hobby Talk, so, I yield to your pompous egotistical self image. "

Yes, nice compliment. Call someone names and it's a compliment?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Somebody had best close this thread.

'though you obviously never encouraged him in building it. I am sorry that you are misinformed sir, snap kits are not $30...'

They are close to it HERE and I said approaching, look at the english.

I for one am pissed and insulted by that and I will say so. You have slammed my parental behavior. For one thing, nobody else knows what I did in relation to my son, I merely pointed out where he chose to go. I did NOT consider it necessary to forcefeed him as I have seen in mr-replica posts since mine, the attempted controlling of thought there. I simply let HIM choose what he wanted to do. And any attempts to change my reality tend to send me over the edge pretty d-mn quick just like when I used to be in the political threads here. I loathe FAKE social justice correctness warriors just as much as I do dictatorial ones. 

'I yield to your pompous egotistical self image.'?

WTF??? You need to look in a mirror.

'An 8 year old spending their time playing video games? Not good.'

So now modeling is God's (excuse me, mr-replica's) choice of diversion. Who the h-ll are you to say? My son makes well over 100K a year and STILL plays video games. You say 'not good'. I don't give a crap what you say.

'For what reason would you say that?'

Suddenly you act witless and all innocent? Buc WAS wrong in calling kids brats but you are just as bad in what you said and I don't care for your jekyll-hyde washed in snow speech AT ALL. 

You are a typical say one thing is wrong and then do it yourself type just like the jackass we have in the White House. 

Close this thread. CLOSE IT NOW.

I apologize to all others here for the outburst, but I don't tolerate one sided idiots well at all and I expect the punishment that may follow. I can play the social game all day long but I don't have to.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

'The rest of your post had nothing to do with the topic...'

It does 100% if you want to think about other things than 'my kid must only build models'. There is more to a child's life than that. Not to you though you don't value that at all, and I would hate to be your kids. You are making the whopping mistake of not worrying about exterior forces secure in the knowledge that you are in control of everything. It is dripping out of you on this site. That's sheer dumb-ss talking. Like saying video games are bad. That's stupid, my son now does so many different platforms you can't count and builds his computers as well like I do. He got an award last year for the fastest implementation of SAP over a warehouse the chain (Ecolab, check them out, a HUGE entity) had ever seen and had NO FORMAL TRAINING in the system at all doing it. The group that trained in factory training could not touch him in the company rollout and he ended up having to take the rollout over. Ending up with the highest initial weekly throughput numbers the company had ever experienced. 

Tell me more about how video games are bad, I'm all ears. Of course you must realize you don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am training my replacement in the hobby. He does love video games, but he also enjoys building and displays his work. One interest does not preclude another


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

...think i'll take up h20 trains now... 





(rule #103: there is no nut grabbing during the group hug
sessions!) must we retrain EVERYBODY!!!?!


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

finaprint -- How much your son's income is has nothing to do with the topic, and calling people idiots like you do, and insulting people is childish. Now, I'm an idiot, okay, and all the other names you called me, fine. I will not respond in kind, I am above that. I agree with this thread being locked and closed, but it won't matter to me if it is or not because I will no longer read anything said on this thread, I made my point and you have made a fool of yourself. As far as I concerned, this thread is already closed. Go be rude to someone else now.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

mr-replica said:


> finaprint -- How much your son's income is has nothing to do with the topic, and calling people idiots like you do, and insulting people is childish. Now, I'm an idiot, okay, and all the other names you called me, fine. I will not respond in kind, I am above that. I agree with this thread being locked and closed, but it won't matter to me if it is or not because I will no longer read anything said on this thread, I made my point and you have made a fool of yourself. As far as I concerned, this thread is already closed. Go be rude to someone else now.


" ..... and calling people idiots like you do, and insulting people is childish. Now, I'm an idiot, okay, and all the other names you called me, fine. *I will not respond* in kind ..... I made my point and you have made a *fool* of yourself .... "

contradictory?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

People, act your age and not your shoe size, ok??


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

*Sorry, but this is not going to happen, I see we can't be adults, so this topic is done.*


----------

